# Debate at Rhodes



## Me Died Blue (Nov 18, 2005)

Tonight there was an on-campus debate between Rhodes Christian Fellowship (and Inter-Varsity ministry) and Rhodes Atheist fellowship (a group that says "atheists, agnostics, deists, anything against blind faith" but so far has _only_ focused on refuting Christianity, if that says anything about their objectivity) on the topic "Can man be good without God?"

There were three people debating on each side, and the people from RCF, while none of them are Reformed or consistently presuppositional, actually did a good job exposing a lot of the RAF arguments for what they were through presuppositional reasoning. At one point they essentially had one of the RAF speakers implicitly defending Nazi Germany as "what was moral to them at the time," basically shooting themselves in the foot. Their direction at that point with regard to our topic of morality kind of reminded me of the direction Derek Sansone ended up going with regard to the topic of reason in his debate with Paul when he confessed that he believes that "logic is fluff."

At one point, the RAF members were arguing that it is pointless to speak of and search for objective morality because there are so many gray areas that people currently and always have disagreed over even within the Christian camp. I was going to ask during the Q & A time at the end if we there is any point in doing science by that logic, in light of things like the earth's believed flatness or roundness, and the perpetual, countless uncertainties in the medical field, but one of my friends arguing on the RCF side beat me to the punch.

Sometimes it really is amazing to be reminded in real life of just how unsure and unprepared skeptics really are in any of their arguments...


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 18, 2005)

It will be interesting to see how the local (school) press covers it...if it covers it.


----------



## blhowes (Nov 18, 2005)

Sounds like an interesting debate. Maybe it'll be the 'talk around campus' for a while and give opportunities to witness.


----------

